# Pricing for large driveways and small driveways



## Sheamuswhope44 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hello my name is sheamus walsh and i want to start my lawn care business this winter with snow blowing driveways i live in Westfield indiana and i would be starting near where I live and work my way throughout Westfield Carmel and Noblesville i was planning on charging $50.00 for large driveways and $20.00 for small driveways is this a good let me know


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Idk what the market is there or how small is small but i wouldnt get out of bed for $20 a driveway


----------



## Sheamuswhope44 (Nov 4, 2017)

iceyman said:


> Idk what the market is there or how small is small but i wouldnt get out of bed for $20 a driveway


I am just guessing i used to live in Florida and don't have very much experience with snow


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok, are you doing this alone, or with a helper? What do you need to make an hour? But $20.00, noway.


----------



## Sheamuswhope44 (Nov 4, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> Ok, are you doing this alone, or with a helper? What do you need to make an hour? But $20.00, noway.


I will be starting out solo


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Sheamuswhope44 said:


> I will be starting out solo


How long will it take you to do one small driveway?


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

Sheamuswhope44 said:


> Hello my name is sheamus walsh and i want to start my lawn care business this winter with snow blowing driveways i live in Westfield indiana and i would be starting near where I live and work my way throughout Westfield Carmel and Noblesville i was planning on charging $50.00 for large driveways and $20.00 for small driveways is this a good let me know


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

I depend on how big your driveways are my big driveway I charge $100 a shot it takes me about an hour to plan our lives driveway my smaller driveways I charge 50 and takes me about half hour. For my customers that have been with me for a while I do a seasonal plow some years I lose my shirt and other years I make good money you need to figure out how long you'll be plan and I drive I wear and tear maintenance on the truck.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Zaddie said:


> I depend on how big your driveways are my big driveway I charge $100 a shot it takes me about an hour to plan our lives driveway my smaller driveways I charge 50 and takes me about half hour. For my customers that have been with me for a while I do a seasonal plow some years I lose my shirt and other years I make good money you need to figure out how long you'll be plan and I drive I wear and tear maintenance on the truck.


You wouldn' mind posting any pics of these driveways would you? This one takes me 15 min, I like to clean the circle real nice... Takes my employees 25 min... all the snow gets stacked along the bottom side.
EDIT: are you snow blowing or plowing?.


----------



## Sheamuswhope44 (Nov 4, 2017)

Freshwater said:


> You wouldn' mind posting any pics of these driveways would you? This one takes me 15 min, I like to clean the circle real nice... Takes my employees 25 min... all the snow gets stacked along the bottom side.
> EDIT: are you snow blowing or plowing?.
> View attachment 174392


Snow blowing i do not have a snow plow i have a 2003 mercedes ml320


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it a convertible? That makes for a cold night snowblowing...


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Always liked the W107 body. A true classic that looked good in '71 and still looks good today.


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

Freshwater said:


> You wouldn' mind posting any pics of these driveways would you? This one takes me 15 min, I like to clean the circle real nice... Takes my employees 25 min... all the snow gets stacked along the bottom side.
> EDIT: are you snow blowing or plowing?.
> View attachment 174392





Freshwater said:


> You wouldn' mind posting any pics of these driveways would you? This one takes me 15 min, I like to clean the circle real nice... Takes my employees 25 min... all the snow gets stacked along the bottom side.
> EDIT: are you snow blowing or plowing?.
> View attachment 174392


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

I am fairly new with all this computer stuff. As soon as I figure out how to post like you just did I will post it for you I am real slow with all this hand me a wrench or tools I usually can figure it out LOL


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

Sheamuswhope44 said:


> Hello my name is sheamus walsh and i want to start my lawn care business this winter with snow blowing driveways i live in Westfield indiana and i would be starting near where I live and work my way throughout Westfield Carmel and Noblesville i was planning on charging $50.00 for large driveways and $20.00 for small driveways is this a good let me know





Freshwater said:


> You wouldn' mind posting any pics of these driveways would you? This one takes me 15 min, I like to clean the circle real nice... Takes my employees 25 min... all the snow gets stacked along the bottom side.
> EDIT: are you snow blowing or plowing?.
> View attachment 174392


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

Freshwater said:


> You wouldn' mind posting any pics of these driveways would you? This one takes me 15 min, I like to clean the circle real nice... Takes my employees 25 min... all the snow gets stacked along the bottom side.
> EDIT: are you snow blowing or plowing?.
> View attachment 174392


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

You can look up address 55joansridger Road in West Dover Vermont that is one of my medium size driveways I charge $75 a shot to plow that. These people do not care that I post their address they are moving


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

Sheamuswhope44 said:


> Snow blowing i do not have a snow plow i have a 2003 mercedes ml320





Sheamuswhope44 said:


> I will be starting out solo


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

The rest of a property has also snow blowing the driveway it takes me about 3 hours to 4 1/2 hours to snow blower


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Zaddie said:


> The rest of a property has also snow blowing the driveway it takes me about 3 hours to 4 1/2 hours to snow blower


And what do you charge for that THAT one?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Zaddie said:


> The rest of a property has also snow blowing the driveway it takes me about 3 hours to 4 1/2 hours to snow blower


Im hoping you get at least $500


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

He said, 100.00 for his large driveways!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sheamuswhope44 said:


> Hello my name is sheamus walsh


That is undoubtedly the most Irish name I have ever heard in my life!


----------



## Sheamuswhope44 (Nov 4, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> That is undoubtedly the most Irish name I have ever heard in my life!


Thank you i was born in mullingar county west meade ireland


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Sheamuswhope44 said:


> Thank you i was born in mullingar county west meade ireland


That's awesome. I'd love to visit one day.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheamuswhope44 said:


> Hello my name is sheamus walsh and i want to start my lawn care business this winter with snow blowing driveways i live in Westfield indiana and i would be starting near where I live and work my way throughout Westfield Carmel and Noblesville i was planning on charging $50.00 for large driveways and $20.00 for small driveways is this a good let me know


I think the easiest way to figure it out in my opinion is you want to make $100 an hour with your truck. So if a driver takes you 15 min do the math. But it can also depend on the income of the area you are working. I️ live in NY about 90miles from the city. Where I live the average for a driveway is $40. The closer you get to the city the same driveway 20 min outside the city is $65. Follow? Good luck.


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

Freshwater said:


> You wouldn' mind posting any pics of these driveways would you? This one takes me 15 min, I like to clean the circle real nice... Takes my employees 25 min... all the snow gets stacked along the bottom side.
> EDIT: are you snow blowing or plowing?.
> View attachment 174392


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> That is undoubtedly the most Irish name I have ever heard in my life!


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

I worked with a guy named Sheamus shannohan.


----------

